# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل - چطوری ثبت نام کنم ؟!

## amir_hossein

سلام 
شنیدم تاثیر معدل شده مثبت 
ولی من حتما باید درس زیست رو شرکت کنم
چون غایب یودم و صفر رد کردن برام سال سوم !
چطوری باید ثبت نام کنم؟
هزینه ش چقده هر درس ؟

----------


## POOYAE

آموزش و پرورش منطقه تون یا مدرسه بزرگسالان میتونن راهنمایی کنن شمارو  :Yahoo (1):  هر شهر فرق میکنه هزینه ش

----------


## -AMiN-

> سلام 
> شنیدم تاثیر معدل شده مثبت 
> ولی من حتما باید درس زیست رو شرکت کنم
> چون غایب یودم و صفر رد کردن برام سال سوم !
> چطوری باید ثبت نام کنم؟
> هزینه ش چقده هر درس ؟


سر امتحان نهایی غایب باشی که کلا نمره واست نمیزارن  :Yahoo (21):  باید بری امتحان خودشو بدی تو شهریور نه ترمیم ! 
حتما رفتی سرجلسه و خالی دادی برگه رو یا واست غیبت نزدن !

----------

